# Help selection of 42 in tv between Sony BRAVIA KLV-40R482B or Samsung 40H5500 or LG 42LB5820



## gamefreak4770k (Sep 30, 2014)

1. Budget? 60k

2. Display type and size? 40"+

3. Primary use of Tv/monitor?
Normal tv viewing , movies 

4. Ports Required? 1 HDMI, 1 USB ON side

5. Preferred choice of brand? LG,
Samsung
 Sony

6. Any TV/monitor in consideration?
Refer title

7. Any other info that you want to
share.

All i know that Sony comes with best va panel available

Samsung has either their New PLS panel or VA panel

LG comes with IPS Panel


----------



## $hadow (Sep 30, 2014)

Go with LG model


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Sep 30, 2014)

Yeah i was also favouring LG but i want to know something about Samsung model i.e. How's the display of samsung 

I'm asking because they are offering galaxy tab 4 free along with it...


----------



## $hadow (Sep 30, 2014)

gamefreak4770k said:


> Yeah i was also favouring LG but i want to know something about Samsung model i.e. How's the display of samsung
> 
> I'm asking because they are offering galaxy tab 4 free along with it...



I have seen LG model but no idea regarding Sammy


----------



## abhigeek (Sep 30, 2014)

I have Samsung 40inch tv over a year , and its picture quality is quite good
And I'm happy with it.

But as LG has 42'', So I suggest to go with LG.


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Sep 30, 2014)

^Thanks for your suggestion. If Samsung is good then I'll go for Samsung.

2 inch doesn't make much great difference.

well still waiting for some other members of the forum for suggestions...


----------



## hkumar.anand7 (Oct 5, 2014)

which tv did you buy??


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Oct 6, 2014)

Still undecided but I'm most probably going for LG


----------



## hkumar.anand7 (Oct 6, 2014)

I think Samsung is a better ...did u check Sony bravia kdl 700 b ..its a good option..


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Oct 6, 2014)

Yeah checked Sony 700b. Its a bit high for around 65k here......

and btw i dropped the idea of smart tv as I'm doing nothing of smart...

Samsung does some sort of panel lottery and when i went to showroom its colours weren't that great as that much of LG's ips panel IMHO. Plus LG's ips panel has great viewing angles.


----------



## Minion (Oct 10, 2014)

Colours can be vastly improved in any tv by calibrating.If you decide to go for Samsung then ask me for calibrated settings i will post it here.


----------

